# to be painted...yea right



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

here ya go fellas a daunting task for me.seems i,ve gone on a building tear and kinda got ahead of myself.ooops i think there is a dozen cars to be painted and i,m not gonna build another 1 till these get finished. well i had a short day today and got started on the black porsche and now i gotta wait till it curies real good cuz i have another color to add to the valance.tonite i,m in the cave for a priming session.and just a pic of my painting rig check it out. i run it off the spare tire works o.k. too.painting is not my fav cuz of all the clean-up in volved and all the lil things that go along with air brushing.after all these are painted for now on i,m gonna build and paint and finish it.yeah thats my new years resolution. but i do cheat sometime. ok all the time.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spray away...*

Joe,

Man I am digging your TIRE air supply for your airbrush! Awesum man just freaking Awesum. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hey that Porsche looks very neat in shinney black now. Have fun painting You Finkster...

Bob...Phssssssssssssssssssh-ting fun times...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, I knew you could do it!!!! Ya do what you have to do Joe, and that tire air supply is a cool idea!!! Don't give up!! You'll make it through the line up.  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good stuff Joeg! I know the guys in the prisons here use a inner tube the same way. Joe said it best! You do what ya gotta do!!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That spare tire idea is awesome. LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just hope that tire didn't come off the TM's car, the neighbors car would be OK.  I'm guessing about 28 lbs' off pressure, save some for clean up!!! RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

first let me say that using a spare tire is,nt my idea truth is the first month or so of me joining ht someone suggested it. so its the only method i know. i fill it to 16 lbs of pressure and thats enough for some practice passes then 1 lil paint job and enough to run some thinner through to clean out the tip/buisness end.now i,m tearin through al the boxes of stuff after a major clean-up and cant find my primer. (bummed) i was all set to prime as many cars as possible and i,m all jacked-up on coffee to burn the midnite oil! i,ll find it. but the more i look the more i spin out! yeah more coffe that,ll cool me off.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A Tire!! Thats freaking awsome!!!

Oh and those lil cars look like a nice lil crop too!!:thumbsup:

I have air brush and compressor but i'm scared of it. Used it once 10 years ago when a friend showed me how to use and clean it. I forget. I shud get that going


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes Skylark....no more 'scuses.... get a can of LT, and start. :thumbsup:

Joeg: I have the same ...er.....uh.....problem? Naw! It isnt a problem! I got the whole rest of my life to paint lil cars...what I may not have is the dexterity or vision to sculpt/build them the way my mind sees them. 
At some point I'll be to old and jittery to work with tiny bits and sticky adhesives. 

I like to ride the creative wave to the point that it stalls, then set it aside until the muse strikes me again. In this way some things get done and some things dont....woopty do...at least in this manner you dont have forced errors and rushed judgements. Last time I checked....this was 'sposed to be fun and relaxing.

Most of us have many projects and EVEN more ideas (thanx to the crowd we run with here). What we dont have is limitless free time. So if I pick something up and there's no spark I just put it down. Trying to force a constipated idea will just give you mental-roids. 

Sometimes I just think....other times I actually decide on something and move forward. Picking up a mocked up from years back shouldnt carry a stigma of guilt or incompletion...Think of it as getting re-acquainted with an old friend. ;


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Yes Skylark....no more 'scuses.... get a can of LT, and start. :thumbsup: ;


Hahahaha I don't even know what LT is!!!!!! Oh boy


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe skylark i dont know what lt is either but, ya may as well go get some.yes it could be a bumper crop just need some watering. gotdamn that bill h is hands down the best word smith on this board! so i,m just gonna dust the snow of the van and go into town and get some primer and maybe.. maybe try it again tonite.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't forget to air up the tire!!  I believe the LT is Lacquer Thinner... Excellent for cleaning up the ole air brush. I use Acetone too, just depends on how dirty I think the needle is. Sadly, I'm almost out of both, so I think it's time for swap and sell... Dang, I'm running out of LEDs too..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry!

Yeah... lacquer thinner. Some guys use acetone. Acetone has an almost instant flash rate; so some finishes can come off the gun kinda dry or flash off too quickly on the work piece...evidenced by powdering, pebbling (basketball peel), or streaking. This is not to say that I dont prefer a fast flash rate...I DO! You just dont want it faster than the pace your able to work at comfortably 

I use LT because it double duties as thinner and cleaner. I also use it to thin and spray enamels...BUT YOU MUST stay within the limits of the flash window or you'll wrinkle your finish and yer shorts....D'OH! 

Know thyself. I usually try and think happy, relaxing, or pleasant thoughts during final prep and prior to spraying. After all these years I still get the jitters when I adjust viscosities and set my metering. The test shot is important to get your settings worked out; but the often overlooked benefit is that it gives you a few moments to loosen up and fall into the groove....so that when you approach the work piece you KNOW that you have it right!

If possible always begin your passes off the work piece and finish the pass off the workpiece too. That way any initial blats or trailing goobs dont hit your perfectly laid paint film. A good practice with a dual action airbrush is to clear the nozzle with air after you finish a coat and your waiting for flash. For newbs...that means depress the plunger for air to blow out the nozzel, but dont pull back and meter any fluid. This ensures that you wont have a nasty blat caused by a semi dry nozzel clog on your next coat. BECAUSE: not only is the paint flashing off on the work piece it is also flashing off on your nozzel ...where ya aint lookin'! See? 

Easy thin coats 'til ya get a nice shiny film build...then hog a shiny fat one on and check carefully for coverage while it's still flashing. Make any corrections quickly...then walk the hell away!

Best bet is to have a place in mind to put the piece away to finish flashing off and cure out. OR disconnect and take the spray rig else where for cleaning. Myself I prefer to take the piece to my predetermined safe/tranquil area and then go back to the bench and clean everything up at once. That way all the crud you stir up wiping down and blowing off your gear cant settle on your freshly painted prize. 

Whatever method(s) you choose, stick with it, learn to identify and correct your problems...and then make the required correction each time you paint until it becomes religion! :hat:

Edit: BTW your 356 RS Carrera looks great Joe!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joe,
Great idea. Never even considered that. MDA.:freak: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Yeah... lacquer thinner. Some guys use acetone. Acetone has an almost instant flash rate; so some finishes can come off the gun kinda dry or flash off too quickly on the work piece...evidenced by powdering, pebbling (basketball peel), or streaking. This is not to say that I dont prefer a fast flash rate...I DO! You just dont want it faster than the pace your able to work at comfortably
> 
> ...


Thats a mouth full bub!!!!!!


What is flashing on and off??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*As a general rule and then awardly packed in a nutshell...*

LOLOLOL! Flashing on is what you do in a raincoat....flashing off is the initial phase of drying. Flashing is the wait or dwell time between coats (usually fairly fast unless otherwise noted or your using ... gulp....crap paint) when the solvents or volitales are evaporating/gassing off rapidly... Then an exterior membrane is formed on your paint film where liquid has begun to turn solid. As the membrane tightens up the flash becomes restricted and the remaining trapped volitales must outgas via curing, the second phase of drying.

Most modern off the rack finishes now have what's called a "re-coat window" and a "then you must exceed time limit" (full cureout before re-coating) right on the lable. I rekon "flash" has been eliminated as it was determined to be a scary archaic word that implies spontaneous combustion and terrifies soccer moms who may inadvertantly read the label before bomb canning last years garden furniture on a hot day. 

Flammable is GOOD! It generally implies the product has a high flash rate so the paint film is very active, tightens right up, and sucks down over the details without a lot of fuss. I always look for the scary fire sticker when I spot a color that strikes my fancy. Then I add more flammables to get it through my airbrush. :tongue:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

alright got 3 in primer tonite and going to finish coat maybe all 3 tomorow!but with the temp drops here i,m sure i,ll have a few no heat calls then all bets are off.but i do have the colors all selected.i,ll post a few pics when i have a finished product.i,m pretty sure the porsche is cured so it can recieve an accent color.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

RAOTFLMAO Bill...flash on...raincoat...ahahahhahahahahaha

Bob...flammable is good unless it's your Halloween Costume...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

here are some up to date pics of what i did today.i,m thinkin i want to get some liquid mask.taping is hard to get precise.but ya gotta remember the cars are small.besides they go so quick you,ll never see any gaffs!all are not completed but getting closer.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good Joe!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

You are making me feel guilty sitting at the computer. I guess I have to go up and do something!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe 65 my pop used to say "there is no such thing as feeling guilty.either you are or yer not. kinda like either yer pregnant or not.so make friends with yer airbrush and swooooosh away. i know ya got it in ya.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The meeting of the Joes happens yet again!! :lol: That's a fine looking bunch JoeG!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Diving right into 2 tones, and tricky angles at that! Practice makes perfect, and you are zeroing in!!! Keep at it (once it warms up again!!) I's frickin' cold out this AM!!!

By the way, I have some liquid mask and honestly, I think the tape is faster. I am trying it for the 3rd time now on an AP Vette, one of the few bodies I kept from my storage box. It has to be hand painted on, and the theory is it's supposed to peel off easy, but I've always has trouble getting it to come off like that. Also, the stuff I have needs 3 heavy coats, and needs to dry overnight between coats. Not very good if you're a spontaneous painter like I am.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WTG RIjoe. Lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe,

Nice choice of color. I see you are mixing it up.

bz


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

last nite was kinda too cold to hang around the cave but, tonite should be better and more progress. thanx for the encouragement and comments fellas. more to come later.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

JoeG = multipainttasker!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I need to get more paint sticks...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

here is the green cadu cien with just a lil detail and i tried my hand at makin a windshield and rear window (that was kinda tuff but it will pass for o.k.)


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Joe! Looks fast!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks really fast!! Zoooooooooooooooooom!!! You've got the touch Joe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh Yeah!! LOOKS FAST!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very sleek Green Machine with a twist of speed to back it up.

BZ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the comments fellas the cadu is sleek and ok quick too. now that is 1 down and 11 more to be finished. next up id the black 356.no more new builds till all are in finished trim! but i did stray a lil and started to play with my riggen that has been neglectided for years. thats a different animal altogether.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have that same Cadu!!! I believe I got it from feepay. Very cool. I too looked at the back window and figures it would look better covered but never got around to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nuther 1 dun the 356 is as black as nite and the chassis runs very good.the 2 have been seperated for quite some time but after some finishing touches it turns laps at a good clip.o.k. 2 down 10 to go. next for finishing will be the challenger.i also wondered away a bit last nite and started a lexan for the riggen.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lookin' fast & built for buisness...*

joegri, 

This is yet another fun one to spark the Porsche membrains upstairs.

Aaaaaaaaah there is nothing more fun than tearing up the track in a Porsche! 

Bob...part German...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Porsche looks fast Joe!! Keep at'em!!! Pretty soon you'll be halfway through the line up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup: Makes me wanna try an airbrush.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Try it, you'll like it Jerry!! Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssssttttt-ing is fun!!


----------

